# baby pigeon



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

got a baby pigeon. He had come with is mother / father and brother. Cauth the baby and his brother. Brother was clean but the baby ( 2 -3 weeks old tops ) had 50 % of his miuth filled with canker. He squels and runs exteremely fast. His mother looekd troubled when I took him but I wanted to treat him . I got this medicine and was seeking your advise on it ....

GLobal Pigeon Supply Multi-Mix. Combats coanker, cocidious and worms. Ingredients:

Amprolium
Oxybendazole
ROnidazole
Ingredient inactivas qa a 100g.

WOuld this treat it because it might be a while before I can take it to the rehabber ...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

sk8er said:


> got a baby pigeon. He had come with is mother / father and brother. Cauth the baby and his brother. Brother was clean but the baby ( 2 -3 weeks old tops ) had 50 % of his miuth filled with canker. He squels and runs exteremely fast. His mother looekd troubled when I took him but I wanted to treat him . I got this medicine and was seeking your advise on it ....
> 
> GLobal Pigeon Supply Multi-Mix. Combats coanker, cocidious and worms. Ingredients:
> 
> ...



Hi sk8er,

I'm not sure how much the Ronidazole in the mix is in mg's. Can you look on the label and see if it says the amount specifically for each of the ingredients and how long it says to use it for. Otherwise, you could start the birds on that, and maybe I could mail you a water dose, that is enough to treat them by adding to their drinking water.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The Ronidazole is the anti-canker; the Amprolium is an anti-coccidial and the Oxybendazole is a wormer. He's pretty small to hit with that combo so you need to take into consideration what the actual amounts of medicine are in the pill. Does it say how much of each med is in there?

Pidgey


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

There are many forms of canker and some birds do not have it in the beak,or mouth.Canker can be in the crop,liver,and other internal organs,even in the navel of squeakers. If the youngster has it. The question is who gave it to him? The answer of course is his parents.So treating all the birds is the correct thing to do.I would only treat only for canker at this time,as that may be the only thing they have.Also keep them in quarantine until they are clean. GEORGE


----------



## sk8er (Jan 8, 2006)

I am sorry but it does not. Thats why I posted it is from global pigeon supplies in savannah, georgia . 

Link:


http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=8

Scroll down to where it says "GLOBAL`S MULTI MIX" .


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

It really doesn't give the breakdown. You could either email them or call their 800 number and ask for that breakdown so that you'd have it for future reference. Unfortunately, I tend to be a bit old fashioned in the respect that I'd rather have 'straight' meds for specific ailments as opposed to the 'however many in one' mixes. As I think the combo's don't do as well as the specific meds, and if a pet, can contribute to resistancies as they don't really give the recommended dosages for a drug were one to treat with a drug specifically. At least not consistantly.

I can send you Ronidazole for the both of them, or all four if you plan on also trying to treat the parents. PM me with your address and I'll mail it out tomorrow.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*for your information: if it helps at all..*

I have the Global multi-mix and it is actually a preventative, as I used it once a year before breeding season, as part of a health maintenance program.

I don't know if it can be used for an actual outbreak for canker because it contains the other meds as well as the dosage would change, you need to get the specific drug for canker, as fp mentioned. It is not recommended for youngsters.

The instructions state: Give this mixture about 4 weeks before breeding and racing, and again when seperating the sexes. 

The dosage is: 1 teaspoon per gallon of water for 5 days.


This wouldn't hurt as a general treatment for a feral flock in their water, early January.


----------

